# معنى شنوده بلغات اخرى



## Alexander.t (28 يوليو 2013)

العنوان ده طلب :new6:

حد يعرف ما يوازى لكلمة شنوده فى اى لغه تانيه غير القبطى (شنوتى)


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 يوليو 2013)

Shenouda
Σενούντα
Шенуда


----------



## Alexander.t (28 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> Shenouda
> Σενούντα
> Шенуда




الانجليش عرفتها 
انما التانيه والتالته نطقهم ايه
عيب تبين مدى جهل يعنى ع فكره :heat:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (28 يوليو 2013)

*

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:






الانجليش عرفتها 
انما التانيه والتالته نطقهم ايه
عيب تبين مدى جهل يعنى ع فكره :heat:

أنقر للتوسيع...


الأول 
ينفع انجليزى وفرنساوى ومعظم لغات العالم أسماء العلم فيها بتتشابه 

التانى يونانى 

النطق سِينون بْ
(لاحظ التشكيل) 

التالت روسى 

نفس النطق بتاع الكلمة بالعربى بس تتقله ف بقك 
كأنك بتقوله بعظمه وشموخ 

وبعدين مش هاوصيك انـا 
*-*
دا بعد إذن اوريجانوس :flowers: 

-*-*-*
الكلام اللى فوق قابل للنقض لو حد عارف افضل يتفضل يعدل
No Problem 

*------ *
ماتنساش الحساب يابطل :scenic: :beee:​*


----------

